# Rossi Ranch Hand - All Dressed Up



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

A leatherworking buddy was going to make me a stock and lever cover and took it a bit further. Never expected I'd get it back with a scabbard as well. I think it turned out great. Thanks Mr. T!!!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Gotta admit that's pretty cool. What caliber??


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks. All the credit goes to Mr. T. He makes some nice knives, sheathes, holsters and now scabbards and wraps.

Cal. is .45 long colt. It's my hog pistol while bow hunting. Got a Trueglo front sight and buckhorn rear adjustable site from Steves Gunz in Port Arthur. These things shoot way high out of the box. Not sure if Rossi's fixed that yet, with taller front sight and lower rear.


----------

